# qt4-pnonon/gnome-gstreamer



## sk8harddiefast (May 11, 2010)

qt4-pnonon conflicts with gnome-gstreamer and marked as ingore!
deinstall qt4-phonon or remove ignore line from makefile an build it?


----------



## phoenix (May 11, 2010)

If you are running KDE, you need to replace all qt4-phonon ports with the multimedia/phonon ports.  For those using portmaster, it would be `# portmaster -o multimedia/phonon qt4-phonon`

If you are not running KDE, you need to add *WITH_QT_PHONON=yes* to /etc/make.conf, and recompile everything that depends on phonon.

QT and KDE ship with different versions of Phonon.  You have to pick one to use.


----------



## OH (May 11, 2010)

There were a number of UPDATING entries made _after_ those ports were touched, so if you update your portstree now, you'll probably see the instructions in there.

Edit: And make sure you use the order phoenix specifies above, they're the wrong way around in UPDATING
Edit2: UPDATING has been corrected


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 11, 2010)

i have dwm.So add WITH_QT_PHONON=yes on /etc/make.conf a install qt4-phonon?
Why conflicts with gnome-gstreamer?


----------

